# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfare eshte "JOGA"???

## ABIGAIL

CFARE ESHTE "JOGA"??? 


*FUSHE E NJOHUR APO E PANJOHUR?*

*NGA E KA PREJARDHJEN?*

*CILAT JANE FORMAT E SAJ?*

*CFARE PREMTOJNE SE "JOGA" OFRON?*

*CFARE NDODH NE TE VERTETE ME ''JOGEN"?*

*PERSA I PERKET TE TASHMESH DHE TE ARDHSHMES...*

*EKZISTOJNE RREZIQE ME "JOGEN''? NESE PO, CILET JANE ATA?*

*CFARE THONE KRITIKET PER "JOGEN"?*

*CFARE THOTE PER TE GJITHA KETO SHKRIMI I SHENJTE?*


Nese dini dicka ne lidhje me keto mund te shkruani dhe te diskutojme.

Me shume respekt ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

*JOGA* 

*NJE ZONE E NJOHUR APO E PANJOHUR?*

_Nje zone "e Njohur", sepse nje shumice e madhe e kane degjuar, "e Panjohur" sepse shume pak, te numeruar me gishta, jane ata qe e njohin mire._

*CFARE ESHTE "JOGA"???*

_Disa mund te pergjigjen: Ushtrime qe lehtesojne njeriun dhe e forteson shpirterisht qe te mund te jetoje dhe te punoje me mire.
Jo, do te pergjigjen ata qe i njohim mire gjerat: Eshte nje menyre e rrezikshme, satanike dhe gjasme clirues, ku me ushtrimet e saj gjasme do te cliroje njeriun nga KARMA, ne menyre qe njeriu te arrije qe te mos vije perseri ne ekzistence, keshtu qe te mos kaloje neper dhimbje. Me kete menyre, do te kete mundesine te thithet nga i perjetshmi pafytyre dhe i panjohur VRAHMAN, dhe te zhduket pergjithnje!_

Vazhdon me vone....
Nese dikush e ka ushtruar Jogen, ose di dicka ne lidhje me te , eshte i ftuar te na shkruaje dhe te diskutojme....

Me shume respekt ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Te mirat shendetsore te joges kane pas qene te njohura me kohe, por tani shume me teper se me pare mendoj se po popullarizohet pasi keto te mira gjenden te documentuara. Njerezit jane skeptike (per mire apo per keq qofte).
Disa nga keto te mira shendetsore jane p.sh.: permiresim i fleksibilitetit dhe fuqise (apo takatit, kur i themi), ne ulje te semundjeve skeleto-muskulor, ulje te infeksioneve te mundshem, normalizimi i peshes, ndihmon per pagjumsine, ne normalizim te tensionit te gjakut, qetesim te migranes, ndihmon njerezit qe vuajne me ulcer, etj. (keshtu pretendojne). 
Kur i bashkangjitet meditimi, gjithashtu mendohet se eshte e shendetshme nga ana psikologjike dhe emocionale. 
Pranayama (e lidhur me marrjen fryme), thuhet se ndihmon ne daljen e produkteve te padeshirueshme si dioksid karboni e gaze toksike prej trupit; ne nje kohe kur shton kapacitetin e mushkrive dhe funksionimin metabolik.
Me pak fjale, joga prej shume njerezve merret si ndikim pozitiv mbi trupin, mendjen e shpirtin.

----------


## ABIGAIL

PERSHERNDETJE *Inconstant Moon!*

Faleminderit per pjesemarrjen tende dhe per mendimet qe dhe.
Natyrisht shume kane degjuar per ato qe ofron *''JOGA"*, 
dhe per lehtesimim  dhe qetesimin e trupit dhe nje fare ballancimi ne ekuilibrin e njeriut si nga ana trupore ashtu edhe shpirterore, mirepo mendoj se ne brendesi njerezit nuk e dine ose nuk e kane kerkuar me hollesi se cfare eshte *"JOGA"*, dhe ku jane burimet e saj, ose me sakte nga burojne keto forca qe e lehtesojne njeriun dhe ofrojne "gjasme" dicka per njeriun.

Po shkruaj disa nga format e *"JOGES"*, para se te shkoj tek ato qe premton ajo:

*HATHA - Joga* (Hatha= Dielli - Hena - Joga), qe ka per qellim bashkimin e njeriut me te perjetshmin e te  panjohurin (me VRAHMAN).  Me kete lloj metode, mbeshtet mendimi se "arrihet qellimi" i mergimit te shpirtit.

*VAKTI - Joga* , ku me kete ndiqet bashkimi me VRAHMAN-in, nepermjet njohurise adhuruese, e cila mund te gjendet ne perfaqesimin e nje njeriu, domethene te nje mesuesi (guru) te *Joges*.

*RAXHA - Joga* , ka per qellim, mendojne, qe te zgjoje, ndergjegjen me te larte nepermjet veteperqendrimit te njeriut.

*MANDRA - Joga.*  Ketu rruga drejt clirimit dhe bashkimit me te panjohuren, te pafytyrshmen "hyjnore" eshte vepra ceremoniale, ofrime te ceremonive fetare, vepra te mira etj.

*GNANA - Joga.* Kjo lloj forme diferencohet nga te tjerat, sepse dituria ketu vjen me menyre misterioze, ashtu si idhujt e fshehte te adhurimit te lashte.

*KUNDALINI - Joga* eshte nje nga me te rrezikshmet, sepse bashkimi me VRAHMAN-in, ndiqet - qarte, me guxim dhe drejt per se drejti - dhe menjehere, nepermjet  forcave djallezore. Ketu, mundet qe gjate ushtrimit te saj te vije edhe vdekja.

*TADRA - Joga* mendojne se arrin ne bashkim me VRAHMAN, nepermjet akteve te shthurura seksuale. Ata qe e ushtrojne kete, pervetesojne fuqi te medha mbinjerezore, me te cilat mund te bejne keq ne  kategori te vecanta njerezish qe ushtrojne kete fushe.

Cfare premton ajo??? Heres tjeter....

Me respekt ABIGAIL :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zanë Kosove

Joga eshte nje sistem gjithperfshires per zhvillimin fizik, mendor dhe shpirteror. Per zhvillimin fizik Joga ofron nje seri pozicionesh te quajtura "Asana te Jogas". Keto Asana nuk jane gjimnastike ose ushtrime te zakonshme. Asanat perbehen nga levizje te ngadalta dhe te permbajtura dhe nga pozicione te ndryshme statike. Gjate praktikimit te asanave, trupi ndodhet ne nje gjendje te qete efikasiteti dhe frymemarrja e thelle e cila shoqeron ne menyre te natyrshme asanat, sjell me shume oksigjen ne qarkullimin e gjakut. Gjate asanave, akumulohet energji dhe trupi gjallerohet. 

Asanat ndikojne mire ne te gjitha sistemet e trupit. Perkuljet dhe perdrredhjet qe kryhen gjate Asanave, ushtrojne presion mbi gjendrat endokrine duke i ndihmuar te funksionojne ne nje menyre me te balancuar. Per rrjedhim, permiresohet funksionimi i te gjithe organizmit. Asanat ndikojne dhe mbi sekrecionet e gjendrave te cilat kontrollojne emocionet tona. Balancimi i ketyre sekrecioneve sjell nje qetesim te mendjes. Pozicionet e Jogas permiresojne trejten, stimulojne qarkullimin e gjakut, masazhojne organet e brendhshme dhe relaksojne dhe tonifikojne muskujt dhe sistemin nervor. 
Asanat jane te pershtatshme dhe te kollajta per te gjithe njrezit. 

Ps: 12 steps, shume veshtir e kisha ne fillim!

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Pershendetje Zane Kosove!

A e di ti se sa i rrezikshem eshte perdorimi i Asanave?

Duke mbajtur frymemarrjen ne kete lloj menyre per te ushtruar keto lloj metoda te JOGES, shume veta kane VDEKUR!

Por pervec atyre qe ti ke permendur me lart, JOGA, fsheh edhe gjera te tjera qe nuk jane shume te njohura, dhe jane mjaft te rrezikshme.

Abigail* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zanë Kosove

Abigail,

nuk e di nuk ma ha mendja se munde te jete ashtu noshta noshta poqese neser e kam sessionin e 3te dhe do te pyes!

Zanë Kosove

ps: ka mundësin të na sqarosh me gjerë për asanat?

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Sa per sqarim, nuk eshte *Vrahman* po *Brahman* dhe paraqet Zotin gjithperfshires Hindus. 

Them gjithperfshires, sepse ne Hinduizem besohet ne me shume se 337 milione zotera, kurse Brahman eshte Krijuesi dhe Realiteti Ultimativ. (Ultimate Reality).

Yoga eshte nje ushtrim trupi, nje lloj meditimi fizikisht aktiv, ne baze te se cilit mbahet trupi i shendoshe dhe lirohet mendja nga te gjitha problemet dhe lidhjet (attachments) e jetes. 

Eshte zbuluar, ose e kane praktikuar se pari Hinduset si metode per ta zgjatur jeten e nje personi me shume se normalja mesatare.

Pershendetje. 

ASD

----------


## ENISS

Per te pasur nje fare ideje sec eshte joga kam lexuar edhe une disa gjera per te. Se fundmi nje material i tille me ra ne dore. Mbase do kishit interes ta lexonit, e pse jo .... edhe komentet tuaja do te ishin po aq me interes.

Historia e Joges
Fjala origjinale per joga ne gjuhen sanskritishte mund te kete kuptimin bashkoj e vë bashke nën nje zgjedhë ose sjell nën nje zgjedhë, mbreh ose mbaj nen kontroll. Per nje hinduist joga eshte nje teknike ose nje disipline qe e con ate ne bashkimin me nje force ose fryme te madhe te mbinatyrshme. Ajo eshte pershkruar si ''venia nen nje zgjedhe me Perendine e te gjitha forcave te trupit, te mendjes dhe te shpirtit.
Sa e vjeter eshte joga? Pamje me njerez te ulur ne pozicione te ndryshme joge, shihen ne vulat e gjetura ne luginen e Indit, ne Pakistanin e sotem. Qyteterimi i lugines se Indit datohet nga arkeologet midis mijevjecarit te trete dhe te dyte p.e.s, shume afer periudhes se kultures se Mesopotamise. Punimet e gjetura ne keto dy zona paraqesin nje njeri, i cili perfaqeson nje hyjni dhe ka nje kurore me brire kafshesh e eshte i rrethuar nga kafshe, gjera qe te sjellin ne mendje Nimrodin, ''gjahtarin e fuqishem .Hinduistet pohojne se figurat qe paraqiten te ulura ne pozicione joge, tregojne perendine Siva, zoteri te kafsheve dhe zoteri te joges, i cili shpesh adhurohet me ane te lingamit, nje simbol i organit mashkullor. Prandaj, libri Hindu World (Bota hinduiste) e quan jogen nje kod praktikash asketike, kryesisht me prejardhje paraariane, i cili permban relike te shume koncepteve dhe riteve primitive.
Ne fillim metodat e joges u percollen gojarisht. Me pas u hodhen ne forme te shkruar me hollesi nga filozofi indian i joges Patanxhali. Kjo njihet si Joga Sutra, i cili mbetet libri kryesor i joges me udhezime. Sipas Patanxhalit, joga eshte ''nje perpjekje metodike per te arritur persosmerine, duke mbajtur nen kontroll elemente te natyrshem te natyres njerezore, si ato fizike ashtu edhe psikike. Qe nga fillimet e saj e deri ne kohet e sotme, joga ka qene pjese perberese e feve te Lindjes, tani vecanerisht e hinduizmit, e jainizmit dhe e budizmit. Disa praktikues te joges besojne se ajo do ti beje qe te arrijne mokshan ose clirimin, duke u bere nje me nje fryme qe te pushton plotesisht. 
Cfare qellimi ka joga?
Nisur dhe nga historia, pergjigja duhet te jete kjo:
Qellimi i joges si disipline, eshte qe ta coje individin drejt pervojes frymore te ''venies nen nje zgjedhe ose te berjes njesh me nje fryme mbinjerezore. Ne librin Bota hinduiste, autori Benxhamin Wolker thote per jogen se ajo mund te kete qene nje sistem i hershem i ritualeve magjike dhe vazhdon te permbaje ende ne domethenien e saj nje ngjyrim okultizmi dhe shtrigerie. Filozofet hinduiste pranojne se praktika e joges mund te jape fuqi te mbinatyrshme, megjithese ata zakonisht pohojne se kjo gje nuk eshte qellimi perfundimtar i joges. Psh, ish-presidenti i Indise, Radhakrishmani, ne librin Indian Philozophy (filozofia indiane) thote per praktikuesin e joges se ''duke e mbajtur nen kontroll trupin me ane te pozicioneve, si rrjedhim, mund te shperfille caqet e te nxehtit dhe te te ftohtit praktikuesi i joges mund te shohe dhe te degjoje ne largesi percjellja e mendimit nga nje individ tek tjetri pa nderhyrjen e funksioneve normale te komunikimit eshte plotesisht e mundur per nje praktikues joge  praktikuesi i joges mund te beje trupin e tij te padukshem.
Per disa, kur shohin nje praktikues te joges, i cili fle mbi majat e gozhdeve ose qe ecen mbi qymyr te ndezur, mund te duket se eshte nje mashtrim dhe per te tjere nje shaka. Por keto jane ngjarje te zakonshme ne Indi, ashtu sic eshte dhe qendrimi me nje kembe duke pare ngultas diellin per ore te tera. Tjeter veprim eshte dhe mbajtja nen kontroll e frymemarrjes, e cila e lejon nje individ te qendroje i zhytur ne rere per periudha te gjata kohe.
 Ne qershor te vitit 1995, ne gazeten The times of India, shkruhej se nje vajze 3 vjec e gjysme dergjej si ne hipnoze, kur u lejua te kalohej mbi barkun e saj nje makine qe peshonte me shume se 750 kg. Per habine e turmes, kur u zgjua nuk ishte demtuar fare. Ne raport shtohej: Ajo ishte fuqi e mirefillte joge.

Pa dyshim, asnje njeri normal nuk eshte i afte te kryeje ndonje nga keto gjera. 
Mund te na jepni komentet tuaja.... c'dobi ka joga? Ose c'keni lexuar me gjere mbi te. Une jam e interesuar per vete faktin se kam lexuar gjera paska te habitshme mbi efektet e saj .... 

Eniss

----------


## ABIGAIL

Asgje Sikur Dielli pershendetje!

Ndoshta ke te drejte! Mund te quhet *Brahman* ne shqip, por ketu  ne Greqi thuhet keshtu.

Faleminderit per korrigjimin.

Me respekt Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

ENISS! Pershendetje dhe faleminderit per shkrimin qe solle.

Jane shume te verteta ato qe shkruaje!

Do shkruaj pergjigjet e te gjitha pyetjeve qe kam bere ne fillim te kesaj teme.

Te uroj nje dite fantastike :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Zane Kosove, lexoji mire ato qe ka shkruar ENISS, dhe mundohu te kuptosh se cfare fshihet pas JOGES!

Si ka mundesi qe nepermjet JOGES te behen gjera te nbinatyrshme, qe nuk mund ti bejne njerezit e zakonshem?

Si ka mundesi qe te behen te padukshem dhe te tjera?

Vihesh nen udheheqjen e "dikujt" tjeter dhe komandohet trupi jote dhe mendja jote nga forca te tjera, dhe jam e sigurt se jane frymerat dhe demonet, dhe asgje tjeter.

Guxoj te them se pas JOGES, nuk fshihet asgje tjeter pervecse fuqive te erresires, eshte nje metode (midis te shumtave) qe ka zgjedhur Djalli, dhe duke e filluar me "ushtrime te thjeshta", perfundon ne nje gjendje, qe as ti vete nuk e kupton dhe udhehiqesh nga forca te tjera.

Di shume histori njerezish, qe jane marre me JOGEN, dhe kane perfunduar ne gjendje te tmerrshme, pa rrugedalje dhe e theksoj se te shumta jane ata qe kane vdekur!

Me shume per JOGEN, radhes tjeter.

Pershendetje Abigail*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Abigail, shume gabim je...

dhe Brahman nuk eshte ne shqip po ne Sanskrishte, gjuha e hinduizmit, religjionit qe per here te pare e praktikoi Yogen dhe prej nga vjen vete emri Yoga.

Une vetem e respektova drejtshkrimin origjinal, e nuk me interesoi fort se si i thone ne Greqi.

Dhe sa per dijeni, ketij i thone Forumi Shqiptar e jo Forumi Grek  :buzeqeshje:  

Krejt miqesisht...

ASD

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga ABIGAIL_ 
> *Zane Kosove, lexoji mire ato qe ka shkruar ENISS, dhe mundohu te kuptosh se cfare fshihet pas JOGES!
> 
> Si ka mundesi qe nepermjet JOGES te behen gjera te nbinatyrshme, qe nuk mund ti bejne njerezit e zakonshem?
> 
> Si ka mundesi qe te behen te padukshem dhe te tjera?
> 
> Vihesh nen udheheqjen e "dikujt" tjeter dhe komandohet trupi jote dhe mendja jote nga forca te tjera, dhe jam e sigurt se jane frymerat dhe demonet, dhe asgje tjeter.
> 
> ...


I nderuar,

sot me ndodhi e papritur!  mbas mbarimit te ushtrimit 6 një dhe duke kaluar në 6 dy, nuk e di as vete poqese nuk kam inhaluar dhe jam ndier shume keq, me shkoi mendja tek juve Abigali qe kishit flitur per Asanat ashtu. 
Tjetra cfare kam verejtur, kjo eshte per tu pajtuar me fjalet e juve sepse ne Yoga nuk po luante me randesi a je elastike apo jo, nuk po duhej forca- jo te shtyhesh me zor te demonstrosh, aty vetem relaximi dhe frymemarrja teknike. 
Edhe pse kam te ushtruar ca vite balet, masnej vallezim dhe not prap e kam gjetur Yoga disi strange.

Mirepo, anxiety po iken ne perfundim te sessionit!Ketu ne Ca shume preferohet Yoga for self-care.

----------


## ABIGAIL

*CFARE PREMTOJNE SE OFRON JOGA:* 

_1.  PREMTOJNE: Clirim nga probleme shpirterore dhe trupore. Por, kush nuk ka probleme shpirterore dhe trupore?
Atehere, eshte si te na thone: I hidhni poshte te gjitha te tjerat, dhe shkencen doktorate, sepse ketu ekziston "shkenca me e larte".

2. PREMTOJNE: Clirim nag stresi, nga faji, dhe mundimi. Domethene, nepermjet JOGES, - na thone - vjen Parajsa ne toke ose me mire, rigjejme Parajsen e humbur, sepse eshte e njohur se stresi dhe mundi, hyne ne jeten e njeriut pas renies ne Parajsen e Edenit (Zanafilla 3:16-19).

3.  PREMTOJNE: Ndjenja cliruese, paqe shpirterore, gezim dhe lumturi. Per kete, ne baze te atyre qe na thone, nuk na nevojitet asgje tjeter. Hidhni, pra, te gjitha te tjerat menjane: As Perendi nuk nevojitet dhe asgje. I hidhni te gjitha keto ne koshin e plerave.

4.  PREMTOJNE: Clirim te perjetshem, shperngulje nga dhimbja ne palevizshmerine e perjetshme, qetesi dhe thithje  tek i panjohuri BRAHMAN, domethene pandergjegjshmeri, ne mos-ekzistencen! Dhe ketu pyesim veten: Atehere, per cfare arsye, Perendia e deshi boten me nje menyre te tille sakrifikuese? Perse? Mos beri gje gabim Perendia apo - mos ndoshta- disa frymera djallezore vijne ketu per te na corientuar?!_


*CFARE NDODH NE TE VERTETE ME JOGEN?* 

PERSA I PERKET TE TASHMES

_Ruajne rreziqe te medhenj per te gjithe ata qe meren me JOGEN ne te gjitha fushat.
Ekzistojne rreziqe per shendetin e trupit te njeriut, dhe kryesisht, te shpirtit te tij.

1. Nga njera ane, sepse mund te arrije dikush deri ne cmenduri dhe ne vdekje.

2. Dhe nga ana tjeter, sepse, ai qe merret me JOGEN, pa e njohur mire ate, lidhet brendesisht nga forca demonike, te cilat fillimisht i flasin me nje ze te brendshem, ose u paraqiten nepermjet vegimeve, gjasme me qellime te mira, por - pa e kuptuar vete njeriu, lidhet brendesisht, behet i varur nga forca demonike, dhe nuk mundet me vone te jete i lirshem, ashtu si cdo njeri i lire.

Domethene, JOGA, premton clirim, dhe njeriu behet skllav, dhe pret ndjenja gezimi dhe clirimi, ndjen trishtim- dhe arrin deri ne nje pike te tille sa mund te mbyllet ne vetvete, trazire te brendshme.

Dhe me e rendesishmja eshte se, nuk di sesi te clirohet nga nje gjendje e tille.

Eshte e rendesishme te them ketu, se cfare thote ne lidhje me keto nje reviste e tyre, qe reklamon JOGEN. SHIKONI VETE DHE DEGJONI RREZIQET QE PERSHKRUAN:

1.  "...perpara se te filloje dikush mesimet (e JOGES), duhet te vizitoj gjendjen e tij shendetesore.."

2. "Ushtrimet duhet te behen me veteperqendrim te plote... JOGA, nuk eshte gjimnastike... nje i ri nuk duhet te rrije per shume kohe ne nje pozicion te veshtire".

3.  "Cdo lloj levizjeje ne JOGA, duhet te behet me nje ritem shume te ngadalte..."

4.  "Duhet te veshe "rroba te gjera".

5.  Dhe perfundon me paralajmerimin serioz: "Nje sugjerim i domosdoshem... Do t'u largohen mundesive te PERFUNDIMEVE TE PAPELQYESHME, ku mund te kete nje levizje e gabuar ose nje frymemarrjeje e gabuar e paarsyeshme."

Nuk na tha, sigurisht, se midis ketyre ndodhin eshte CMENDURIA dhe VDEKJA!_


Me respekt Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maratonomak

Abigail 


1-   keto rezultate dhe perfundime rreth joga-s jane thjesht mendimi yt apo jane prej ekspertesh mjekesore ,psikologe ,psikiater ,e cdo fushe tjeter mjekesore qe mund te hetonte kete praktike ?


2-  do e vleresoja nese do kishte deshmi nga praktikues te joga-s , mbi te cilet eshte pare nje crregullim fizik , mendor dhe shpirteror?

3-  a eshte e pamundur dhe cte keqe ka nese nje njeri i perendishem qe jeton sipas vullnetit te Zotit ose te pakten perpiqet ,te praktikoje metoda praktike si joga , meditimi , energji chi , energji reiki e tjera metoda  per nje shendet fizik , mendor ,dhe shpirteror ?

4-  a mund te quhen keto praktika dhe metoda nje fe , nje filozofi , nje herezi ,satanizem , veteadhurim ,dhe pse?

po mblidhja material mbi joga- n dhe metoda te tjera dhe sherime alternative , me qellim qe te njihesha me mire me keto gjera dhe pikerisht te njihesha me dobine ,ose padobine , me suksesin apo rezikun qe mund te pesoje cdo perdorues i ketyre sherimeve alternative , dhe midis shume materialeve qe gjeta , hasa edhe me kundershtimin tuaj mbi kete teme .

do ju lutesha te shpenxonit pak kohe duke me bindur mua dhe shume te tjere me fakte dhe prova bindese rreth rezikshmerise se joga-s dhe metodave te tjera te sherimeve alternative , pasi mund te kesh dhene nje informim te dobishem ose mund te kesh dhene edhe disinformim.

pas atyre qe lezova prej teje une jam pak dyshues dhe ende po e studioj kete teme para se ta praktikoj ;

te lutem duhet te dish qe cdo kush ka te drejte te thoje ate cka mendon , por kjo sdo te thote qe duhet te biem dakord me gjithcka qe thuhet .

----------


## Harakiri

Thuj te verteten, u pergjigje 10 vjet me vonese kastile per humor ngaqe e ke emrin "maratonomak"?

----------


## maratonomak

nuk te kuptoj or mik , cfare do te thuash ?

----------


## Norça.li

*

Ua paska futur njerezve friken deri ne palce nga rreziku i cili vie nga ushtrimi i Yoga-s.

Ka dic te vertete mbi rrezikun por rreziku ka te beje me dozen. Yoga, ciladoqofte forme a teknike qe ushtrohet,  ushtrohet kryesisht nen mbikeqyerjen a drejtimin i dikujt me pervoje apo qe e ka profesion ate.

Kur eshte ne pyetje YOGA duhet patur parasysh se kemi te bejme me energji. Me energji shume te fuqishme, rrjeshimisht dhe te rrezikshme nese ato energji jane me te medha se sa qe mund t'i durojme. Ne keso rastesh, mund te digjemi me plot kuptimin e kesaj fjale, ne rastin me te keq, ose mund te perfundojme ne psikiatri, ne rastin me te mire.

Kaq sa i perket aneve negative.

Kurse, nese i kthehemi atyre pozitive, ketu kemi te bejme me dobi shume te medha, si per individin ashtu dhe rrethin e tij. Madje dobia nuk matet me perqindje (%) por *me fish* (qinda here).

Se fundit kem degjuar qe edhe ne trojet shqiptare jane duke u perdorur ca forma te meditimit, e qe ne te vertete lloje te YOGA-s. Shenje e mire kjo qe me ne fund...


*

----------

Urimy-meraga (02-05-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Lexoni Glann Black MasterClass ne Salkanpah Yoga Manhattan.

----------

